# So I know I haven't been around much... (AKA, somebody's going DOWN)



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

So I figured I'd make an impact when I came back. Oh, did I say impact? I meant CRATER, B*CHES!!! :r :r


Dear Nicholas Cosgrove,

Please find a summary of your order below, thanks for shopping with Smokingpipes.com! Please feel free to reply to this e-mail if you have any questions or comments.



Order Number 31557
-------------------------
Billing Address:
Nicholas Cosgrove
*Edited to preserve my privacy*

Shipping Address:
*Edited to surprise the victi... errr.. recipient*


Items Ordered
-----------------
*Edited to heighten the anticipation*
====================

Subtotal: $*Edited for... whatever*
Shipping (UPS Ground (Residential)): $7.16
Total: $*Same*


The best part?

Gift card to read: BOOM MOTHAF*CKA!!


Somebody's going DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ONE!!!!!!!!!ELEVENTY!!!!!111!!!!!


And for the record, I take sole responsibility, there were no co-conspirators.


:fu :fu For all the times you've threatened me! :r!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r 

That is one of the best threat... er... warnings I've read on here yet. I look forward to seeing the carnage


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Oompa Loompa's gone wild!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

azherfer said:


> Oompa Loompa's gone wild!


You better freakin believe it! I opened a can o' whoop ass on this dude.. or is it a SOTL? Guess we'll know in a few days, eh?

:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Very Nice Nick...Well played and good to see ya bro..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Oompa Nick, back with a vengance!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow! From post whore to no posts, then a full out attack! Go Oompa!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome back, Nick. Good to see you again.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Humm..........

Could be interesting to watch things unfold.........



o


Ok let's the carnage begin !!!!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good to see ya back Nick !!!

Charge and attack !


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

General Quarters!Man your battlestations...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG Nick, hit em hard bro.

:mn 



Shawn


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

some little shorty ass kicking goin on?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> some little shorty ass kicking goin on?


Wonder where he's been Paul, just got the bike off of him maybe? LMAO

Glad your back Nick, AIM me when you get a chance so we can catch up bro.

Shawn


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Wonder where he's been Paul, just got the bike off of him maybe? LMAO
> 
> Glad your back Nick, AIM me when you get a chance so we can catch up bro.
> 
> Shawn


too hot at the chocolate factory, keeps melting, so they gave the wee lil bastid a couple days off


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> too hot at the chocolate factory, keeps melting, so they gave the wee lil bastid a couple days off


Bwahaha... Day... off... whassat? Sundays are my day off.. sometimes... I was supposed to quit my job last week.. but I decided I'll work up until I leave for school, make an extra grand or so, for spending money...

I'm off to get family pictures taken now, since I come home so infrequently. Oh yeah, I got a haircut, it looks like poop on a stick.. I'll post pics later tonight! :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

illuminatus said:


> Bwahaha... Day... off... whassat? Sundays are my day off.. sometimes... I was supposed to quit my job last week.. but I decided I'll work up until I leave for school, make an extra grand or so, for spending money...
> 
> I'm off to get family pictures taken now, since I come home so infrequently. Oh yeah, I got a haircut, it looks like poop on a stick.. I'll post pics later tonight! :r


poop on a stick....and thats different from before.....how? :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome Back Nick!!!! Where you been Brother?? Go Forward and Nuke someone!!!!!

Ron


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> poop on a stick....and thats different from before.....how? :r


I look less debonaire than usual.. and more like a Scottish bastard in a skir... err... kilt, that's what you call those pansy things, right?

:r :r :r

*cowers in fear of the almighty Pauly Boy Mac*


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> So I figured I'd make an impact when I came back. Oh, did I say impact? I meant CRATER, B*CHES!!! :r
> 
> Dear Nicholas Cosgrove,
> 
> ...


This is like a **** edited for tv. Only difference here we might get to see the money shot. :bn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

This oughta be good. Standing by for Battle Damage Assessment!!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I think this may be an oh shit moment for me. Hes been pissed at me for bombing Him 6 months ago. :hn oh jeez


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> I think this may be an oh shit moment for me. Hes been pissed at me for bombing Him 6 months ago. :hn oh jeez


Hmm... it's a possibility.. but, I don't think the contents of this package are quite up your alley.. never know though, do ya?

:r :r


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> Hmm... it's a possibility.. but, I don't think the contents of this package are quite up your alley.. never know though, do ya?
> 
> :r :r


Mr. Subtle :w :r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Badkarma said:


> Mr. Subtle :w :r


subtle.. hmm.. kinda rolls off the tongue... but definitely not me.. :r :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> subtle.. hmm.. kinda rolls off the tongue... but definitely not me.. :r :r


OOOOHHHHHH Someone's gonna get it.................

Nice choice of website to order from bro 

Shawn


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Just a bump. I got a confirmation email from UPS yesterday. ETA is 08/08...Geronimoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Just a bump. I got a confirmation email from UPS yesterday. ETA is 08/08...Geronimoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn gotta wait 3 more days to see this thing land.....:c

I can't wait to hear all the talk afterwards 

Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I think somebody's fixin' to get pummeled! o 

ATL


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm gettin excited. One of you all are gonna get it, and I'm gonna be sittin here watchin it all and enjoyino.
Adam


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Good job Nick - now back to the Chocolate Factory with you.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm.. according to that email.. this should hit tomorrow.. I'm excited!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hmm.. according to that email.. this should hit tomorrow.. I'm excited!


Nice , I can't wait to see who you bombed 

Shawn


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Today is the day!

I can't wait to get home from work tonight and see the carnage!

:r :r :r


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Way to come back packin heat Nick. Good to see the little oompa loompa avatar around again.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

looks like today is the day for it. 
o


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

UPS Website said:


> 1. 1Z 9YA 275 03 4489 862 0
> 
> Delivered
> 
> ...


Uh oh... it's quiet... tooooooo quiet...

:r :r :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Way to come back swinging, Nick :bx 

CBF:w


----------

